# Short Term Let



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know any good sites for short term rentals in the alicante area?

Thanks

Helen x


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know any good sites for short term rentals in the alicante area?
> 
> ...


Hi Helen,

I found some good prospects for my fact finding trip at:
idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis
or
Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale

Idealista is in Spanish but there is an option to view the site in english


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I found some good prospects for my fact finding trip at:
> idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis
> ...


Thanks I will go check them out now, at the moment in 2 minds whether to book flights for November as one way is 99p, so adding everything on taxes, baggage, less then £400 for 8 of us.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I found some good prospects for my fact finding trip at:
> idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis
> ...


You could also try :
Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com
Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale

- Make sure you get a legal contract, in both English and Spanish !


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, cannot comment on travel expense. My flight is costing me about 1600euros return trip. Not as lucky as folks like you who live close by lol


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks I will go check them out now, at the moment in 2 minds whether to book flights for November as one way is 99p, so adding everything on taxes, baggage, less then £400 for 8 of us.


Just love budget airlines... where else can you buy 8 flights at 99p each for just £400


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

djfwells said:


> You could also try :
> Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com
> Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale
> 
> - Make sure you get a legal contract, in both English and Spanish !


Thanks, will have a look at these also. x


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Just love budget airlines... where else can you buy 8 flights at 99p each for just £400


lol I know the actual flights are £7.92......


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> lol I know the actual flights are £7.92......


loco... and al the rest in charges, and fees to pay by credit card!

and to take the biscuit even more, have you heard - ryan air are trying to get approval to ditch the co-pilot because "they hardly ever use them", instead training one of the trolly dollys (can I still say trolly dolly) to land the aircraft in an emergency. What a fabulous idea!!! I for one would not feel terribly comfortable is Shantel was in the middle of pouring me a coffee and suddenly said "ooh just finish pouring that yoruself will you, just popping up front to land this thing, the captain feels a bit queezy"

That man will stop at nothing to get publicity!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR 
:focus:


----------

